# Whats the job market like in Calgary area now?



## Rotaxxx (Feb 17, 2021)

I see there are many people on here from Calgary and area and was wondering what things are like there now for jobs? My family goes that way fairly often to the mountains and we love the area around Calgary and of course love the Bow Valley, and K-country. Hows housing to find around the city? Are there any smaller communities close to Calgary that have decent housing? Right now I am just looking at some options, and trying to figure out what my next step is going to be. Thanks


----------



## Tom Kitta (Feb 17, 2021)

Currently to buy in Calgary a house you get the best deal in Canada. So housing is great. You can live in consistently one of the best cities in the world and best in Canada for next to nothing - at least when compared to Vancouver or Toronto. 

Renting is also an option and is generally cheap as compared to Toronto or Vancouver. 

There are few small communities around Calgary where you can live but in difference to Toronto and Vancouver, Calgary does not have much of greater area - most people live in the main city of Calgary.

As for work - this is tricky now as we are still in pandemic territory. Before pandemic things were not great either as we are experiencing collapse of oil. It would depend on your job as to what the prospects are.


----------



## Rotaxxx (Feb 18, 2021)

Thanks for the reply, it gives me something to go on at least. I was employed in the Oil Industry here, but was laid off in the summer. It was time to get out of the oil before I was laid off, and I definitely don't want to go back there either so I am open to pretty much anything now!


----------



## Tom Kitta (Feb 18, 2021)

There is always jobs open in construction roofing and siding. Next to the airport there was a storm that caused over 1 billion in hail damage and it will take at least a year to fix - you need to know how to do siding / roofing. Very hard work especially in winter but very well paid. Maybe not as well paid as oil but if you do not abuse alcohol or drugs and work most of the week you should be quite well off.


----------

